# What is the benefit of steam for your face?



## southerngal (Aug 3, 2005)

One of the ladies I work with recently purchased a facial steamer for home use. I have had professional facials and they've used a steamer but I've never done it at home. It feels great but are there any real benefits? If so, is there a brand/purchase location that you could recommend?


----------



## smilingface (Aug 3, 2005)

I have heard good and bad things about steaming your face. When I get facials, they steam my face first so my pores are open and they can do extractions. However, I have also read that people with sensitive skin should not steam their face because it could cause broken capillaries. Luckily it has never happened to me.


----------



## monniej (Aug 3, 2005)

homedics also makes a great steamer for home use. you can probably find it at cvs. as charmaine stated there are many benefits to steaming, just keep it to once or twice a week and follow with a good masque to lift dirt and debris, and finish off with a great moisturizer.


----------



## man (Aug 4, 2005)

I heard that if you dont do at home facial steaming properly, you can get BIG PORES!!


----------



## shiso (Aug 4, 2005)

I've heard all the reaons Charmaine has listed and pretty much believe those.

But I have also heard that it does nothing, and like man stated, could actually make pores bigger when done improperly.


----------



## MARIAN (Aug 14, 2005)

you are correct! i'm an aesthetician

Originally Posted by *smilingface* I have heard good and bad things about steaming your face. When I get facials, they steam my face first so my pores are open and they can do extractions. However, I have also read that people with sensitive skin should not steam their face because it could cause broken capillaries. Luckily it has never happened to me.


----------



## Ruth. (Aug 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *smilingface* I have heard good and bad things about steaming your face. When I get facials, they steam my face first so my pores are open and they can do extractions. However, I have also read that people with sensitive skin should not steam their face because it could cause broken capillaries. Luckily it has never happened to me. That happened to me,I used to steam regularly at home and I have now got small broken veins on my cheeks and my by nostrils they're only small but still.


----------



## jessica9 (Aug 16, 2005)

because i take medication, i cannot take decongestants when i am really sick, so i pull out a big pot of boiled water and breathe beneith a towel with a box of tissues next to me.

the only good thing about being that sick is that my pores and skin look AMAZING while i am!! i never used a toner, but my pores still looked awesome! i only do it when i am sick though...maybe i should do it more regularly!


----------



## horse_luver (Aug 30, 2005)

Steams are great!!! I promise they will not make ur skin worse (if u have any problems). Also it helps prevent blackheads!


----------



## octobersunshine (Sep 2, 2005)

I've wondered about steaming myself and I remember when I was younger my uncle had a really bad case of acne...I mean severe... so for a while he used to steam (boiled water and chamomile) his face and after a while his face was really clear and he really hasn't had problems since. I can't remember what he did after the steaming...maybe rinse with cold water...but I 've been wanting to try it too. I was just worried that there were some after effects or something and i wasn't sure what to do after the steaming so I never did. I think I'll try it this time though...sounds helpful and good for the skin.


----------

